# Hi Everyone, Im new here too



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi everyone. I am brand new to this forum. First of all My name is Shauna and I have one cat named Gizmo. She is the love of my life. She is more like a dog then a cat. She follows me everywhere. I adopted her from a shelter when she was a tiny little kitten. She is just a year old now. I dont know how to post pictures yet but I have a ton...The avitar is her if that helps any. Its nice to be here and I cant wait to meet all of you!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Visit the Forum Help & Suggestions section for info (& pictures) on how to upload and post photos - there's some pretty good help there. I can't wait to see your baby!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums  If that is Gizmo in your avatar I hope will see more of her, she's so cute!


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you everyone. Yes that is gizmo in my avitar. I will go there and figure out how to upload pics and I will let you guys know when I do...Thanks so much for the help. Everyone on here is so friendly. Thanks!! I feel right at home here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, can't wait to see pics of all your babies!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! Have a great time in the forums! Gizmo's a cutie.


----------



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you...Im still going to try on working on the pictures to upload...thanks.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome and great to have you here!


----------



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you so much. Im so glad to be here.
Well Thanks to some of you wonderful people on this forum...I was able to figure out how to post pictures. So here she is:


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*hey welcome 2 tha forum, one of my 2 cats is called gizmo and we named him that because he looks like gizmo the gremlin *


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

She's gorgeous all white with her little gray hat   ..both photos are very cute, she looks so innocent asleep..I know all do but I can't help but marvel when I see them with their thumpers curled up..Gizmo is one beautiful kitty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How trusting she is, to lie on her back. It's obvious she is relaxed and happy with her "parents."


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a softie!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

What are those cages in the background?
They look nice.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Gizmo looks so soft and cute sleeping with his curled paws


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome Welcome to Cat Forum! I think I asw someone else on Cat Forum that has a sugar glider too! Cant wait to see picture of your whole family! Gizmos markings are wonderful. *


----------

